# Paph. tranlienianum



## Marc (Feb 11, 2011)

Wanted to share with you some photo's of a plant that joined my collection today. It has two flowers but as one is not fully develloped yet I'll post pictures of the first flower. I'll update in couple of days with more pictures of the complete plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice. 
Can someone explain to me how this is fair!?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 11, 2011)

Super beauty!


----------



## baodai (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice.
> Can someone explain to me how this is fair!?


It is fair, because you live in an expensive NY area ... It is a trade off, you can move to Vietnam and have as many paph as you like ....
so here is a simple logic for you:
High standard of living = can't have all good paph
low standard of living (Vietnam) = You can have all the paph
Now, where do you want to be ?
BD


----------



## Hakone (Feb 11, 2011)

both


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

baodai said:


> It is fair, because you live in an expensive NY area ... It is a trade off, you can move to Vietnam and have as many paph as you like ....
> so here is a simple logic for you:
> High standard of living = can't have all good paph
> low standard of living (Vietnam) = You can have all the paph
> ...





Hakone said:


> both



YES! :clap:


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice.
> Can someone explain to me how this is fair!?



Ah well I get the same thoughts when seeing the collections and / or greenhouses of other hobbyists.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> Ah well I get the same thoughts when seeing the collections and / or greenhouses of other hobbyists.



Yes, but you can *legally* collect and build where you are.


----------



## baodai (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes, but you can *legally* collect and build where you are.



Eric, that solution you need to depend on someone and it will take time, it could be the rest of your life you won't see it ... what you can do now, you should pack it up and move to Vietnam, 
bd


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, thanx. Do they have MacDonalds!?


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes, but you can *legally* collect and build where you are.



Well that might be true for some people on this forum. But these rules don't apply to me. 

I'm just a windowsill hobbyist living in western europe


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> OK, thanx. Do they have MacDonalds!?


We have KFC but who would want to eat KFC when there is so much wonderful Vietnamese food.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> We have KFC but who would want to eat KFC when there is so much wonderful Vietnamese food.




Vietnamese, tired of viet food! 

I would love to get there but... retirement in 10 years will be my next vacation I'm afraid!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 11, 2011)

I like you tranlie with its chocolate colourated pouch, Marc!


NYEric said:


> ... retirement in 10 years will be my next vacation I'm afraid!


Seems as if there's much to do for a civil engineer in NYC!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

I have photos of pot-holes here as big as swimming pools from this winter! If i was rich I'd invest in asphalt and bitumen!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I have photos of pot-holes here as big as swimming pools from this winter! If i was rich I'd invest in asphalt and bitumen!


Eric, you are not alone - same is here. Many of our roads here in Germany have got damged by the winter/frost very badly!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks. I'm hoping to get one of my own this spring!


----------



## emydura (Feb 11, 2011)

Love the translienianum. Nice colour. Good photos too.



quietaustralian said:


> We have KFC but who would want to eat KFC when there is so much wonderful Vietnamese food.



I agree. Love Vietnamese food.

David


----------



## Dido (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice plant. 
Fore sure Vietnamese food is better than Food in Netherland, 
thats why they have so many vietnamese and chinese Food all over. 

Vietnam has Cypripedium so this could be interesting for me too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 11, 2011)

Great plant! Another one that I wish I could have...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Great purchase Marc!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

baodai said:


> Eric, that solution you need to depend on someone and it will take time, it could be the rest of your life you won't see it ... what you can do now, you should pack it up and move to Vietnam,
> bd



Were it only that easy!

That is a beautiful tranlienianum -- nicely photographed, also.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, going to live in Vietnam would mean eating great Vietnamese food....Think of it Eric, even better than that place on Mulberry St!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

What about snow skiing!?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cool plant Marc with 2 nicely colored blooms!!!! Were did you get it from?

(I brought one with only 1 bud  along from Aachen) Jean


----------



## baodai (Feb 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Were it only that easy!


Eric, Dot,
It is hard only if you make it hard , Eric, here is a deal for you .... 


You can live 6 months in vietnam and 6 months in USA


You can purchase couple hecta land over there and grow your own orchid, While you are not there you can hire someone take care of your land for about $150-$200/month, If you promise you won't come over my land, I can let you be my neighbor, you don't even need to build greenhouse or pots, you can grow everything on the ground or on trees


Now, stop complain it is not fair, I'm sure alot of people in this world, would like to trade your life with their 


I'm making you the last offer, I go to Vietnam every year, it costs about $1,500 around trip. Food and place to sleep will be on me, I will take you to forest to collect orchid, you find it you keep it, I even hire people to carry your stuff to forest for you, the camera may weight 5 lbs, but after 2 miles it will weight about 10 lbs  .... last but not least, girls are cheap to ... if you watch that movie "Full metal Jacket"( .... 5 dollars for a ..... ), you know what I'm talking about.
 Now, What are you going to say?
BD


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

I have no excuses!


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

we should think about a trip to vietnam. 

some good points mentioned here


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 13, 2011)

"_last but not least, girls are cheap_"

It is a sad commentary that women are listed as just another commodity.


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

ohio-guy said:


> "_last but not least, girls are cheap_"
> 
> It is a sad commentary that women are listed as just another commodity.



was thinking on the cheap land and the cheap workers, 
you are right we all love our wifes so we never would do such things. :wink:


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the forum and I don't know if it's normal that threads get derailed on a regular basis here. But would you please continue the Vietnam discussion in a more apropriate forum section?


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL Marc  
A very beautiful paph you have there, great photos too!


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

The 2nd flower is now fully develloped as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy Smoke! What a beauty! Thanks Marc.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2011)

Marc said:


> I'm pretty new to the forum and I don't know if it's normal that threads get derailed on a regular basis here. But would you please continue the Vietnam discussion in a more apropriate forum section?



It happens very often Marc. That's the way our brain works. Usually though, someone will get the thread back on rails. Check the Joke of the Day site. I can remember reading a very good post on ''multitasking'' and never actually do what you had set up to do in the first place.
That said, I hope I didn't derailed the thread again.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!!:drool: Awesome flowers and picture!!:clap::drool: So, you grow this on a windowsill?? What temps and how much light?

On the photography side, can you tell us what equipment/settings you used for this? What background did you use, and how far away were you?


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Wow!!:drool: Awesome flowers and picture!!:clap::drool: So, you grow this on a windowsill?? What temps and how much light?
> 
> On the photography side, can you tell us what equipment/settings you used for this? What background did you use, and how far away were you?



All my plants grow on the windowsills of the house. Most of them are gathered in an extention of house were we have a small kitchentop with a sink and a couple of cupboards ( not the actual kitchen for cooking ).

The extention has a window that faces west but because the extension is build on the northside of the house it doesn't get any direct sunlight in the winter. Temperatures range between aprox. 10C at night and 15 - 18C during the daytime. 

I can't take much credit for the growing of this plant though. It came from the collection of another hobyist who is retiring from the hobby. The true challenge will be to get it to bloom myself.

Regarding the photography side.

Picture was taken with a Canon 400D DSLR + Sigma 105mm macro lense. The camera was mounted on a Manfrotto tripod with Manfrotto ballhead ( arrived by mail this week  ).

Further equipment was a wire release cable to avoid vibrations because of the longer shutter time 0.5 - 1 second.

As a background I used a plain black tower that I draped over the legs of a chair that I had upside down on the table the plant stood on. Distance between the lense and plant would have been around 1 to 1.5 meter.

Last note, NO FLASH. Might have been obvious because of the long shutter time but when trying to take pictures of flowers don't use a flash if you have the luctury of a tripod. When using a flash try to bounce it of the wall or ceiling or make use of a softbox or something else that takes the sharpness of the light of the flash.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice flowers and excellent pictures, Marc. I especially like the veining in the pouch and the chocolate streaks in the dorsal.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Holy Smoke! What a beauty! Thanks Marc.



What Rick wrote!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool! I need one!


----------

